# One word to describe your Cruze TD



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

"Unique"

Barely see any diesel around my area. Although in the past few months I've been seeing a few more.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

"rollncoal" :grin:


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

Frustrating - In the shop 3 times in under 3 months for the same issue.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

baknblu said:


> Frustrating - In the shop 3 times in under 3 months for the same issue.


"Leemon"


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Torque

Snort


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

SpottieOttieDopaliscious (A very, very luscious and attractive woman...in this case, a car). I fell in love with the CTD before I knew any of the specs. It's going on 2 years of ownership now and I still love the car just as much as I did the day I drove it off the lot (maybe even more).


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Unowned


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

baknblu said:


> Frustrating - In the shop 3 times in under 3 months for the same issue.



Hello Baknblu, 

Very sorry for this, and I can understand how frustrating frequent trips to the dealership can be! I was hoping your word would have been "Amazing" . Please send me a private message if you need any additional assistance with anything. I am more than happy to look into anything further and get in touch with the dealership. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information in the message! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Unowned


Turb00000000ed


----------



## Canmechtech (May 30, 2015)

Efficient


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Smoooootha


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

oilburner


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Mpg-burner!!!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Amazing. Like Plasticplant, i have had mine for over 2 years. In 127K miles, i would say I love it as much or more than the day I first heard about it. For me that's quite a feat since I have owned over 80 cars in my life and have a short attention span.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Amazing. Like Plasticplant, i have had mine for over 2 years. In 127K miles, i would say I love it as much or more than the day I first heard about it. For me that's quite a feat since I have owned over 80 cars in my life and have a short attention span.


How many women? ;-)


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

"Whisperer"


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`
" Imaginary."


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

"Restricted". Cant wait to see what she looks like under the chastity belt.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome, three years without a problem.


----------



## Leithal (Jun 19, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Daily


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Green


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Green


Literally and figuratively


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

trundler


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Beta

The emissions system has, as some have feared, been troublesome for too many, myself included.


----------

